# Does a Blue Flag matter?



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

This year the blue flag organisation (Programa Bandera Azul) did not award a blue flag to the beach in our area. I understand this was due to the beach cleaning contract (there is a Council appointed firm who clear/clean the beach and provide sunbeds) being awarded after the blue flag inspection took place!

For 2013 the Programa Bandera Azul are unlikely to award the blue flag again as the local Council are considering allowing dogs onto the beach. There is opposition (and indeed support) for allowing dogs on the beach and obviously mixed views however my point in posting is to (regardless of the reasons) ascertain if a blue flag has any bearing on visitors etc. as I have no knowledge of this aspect.

Any comments on the blue flag issue please.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

111KAB said:


> This year the blue flag organisation (Programa Bandera Azul) did not award a blue flag to the beach in our area. I understand this was due to the beach cleaning contract (there is a Council appointed firm who clear/clean the beach and provide sunbeds) being awarded after the blue flag inspection took place!
> 
> For 2013 the Programa Bandera Azul are unlikely to award the blue flag again as the local Council are considering allowing dogs onto the beach. There is opposition (and indeed support) for allowing dogs on the beach and obviously mixed views however my point in posting is to (regardless of the reasons) ascertain if a blue flag has any bearing on visitors etc. as I have no knowledge of this aspect.
> 
> Any comments on the blue flag issue please.


 I think if I were looking for a beach holiday destination, I'd probably be swayed by a "blue flag" recommendation

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think if I were looking for a beach holiday destination, I'd probably be swayed by a "blue flag" recommendation
> 
> Jo xxx


me too - but regardless of that I wouldn't use a beach which allowed dogs...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> me too - but regardless of that I wouldn't use a beach which allowed dogs...


 Mind you, a lot of beaches with the "no dog" sign (I love that sign lol), still has dogs with their owners wandering around!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Mind you, a lot of beaches with the "no dog" sign (I love that sign lol), still has dogs with their owners wandering around!!?
> 
> Jo xxx


true 

usually just out for a walk though - & if the sign's there they can be told by police/lifeguards to go

if dogs were allowed you'd never know what you were spreading your towel on.........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I knew I had a photo of it somewhere !!

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We don't really have any beaches here.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Irrelevant to me - we aren't "beach people" and I find the thought and sight of semi-naked dollops of blubber poaching in suntan oil positively revolting - as bad as, if not worse than, dog turds which I seem to be spending my retirement picking up.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> I knew I had a photo of it somewhere !!
> 
> Jo xxx


Whilst the picture conveys the regulation to humans(well, some of them), stray,feral and unaccompanied dogs don't get it. A recent survey of such groups, gave the following results:

"do you know you are not supposed to be on the beach?"
A. (stray dog) "woof" {translated to "are you going to get me a home?"} with an endearing tail wag

B. (feral dog) " GRRRRRRRR" {translated to "get lost before I work out which part of you to bite"}

C. (unaccompanied dog) "woof,woof....whine" {translated to "Don't ask me. He's still in the bar on his fourteenth pint of brain remover!"}

"did you see the sign?"

A. (stray dog) "woof" {translated to "I'm a dog. I can't read"} with an endearing tail wag

B. (feral dog) " GRRRRRRRR" {translated to "Look pal, go away or I'm going to seperate you from your reproductive organs "}

C. (unaccompanied dog) "woof,woof....whine" {translated to "Go tell Him! all I want is a nice place to take a dump"}

"will you get off the beach?"

A. (stray dog) "woof" {translated to "are you going to get me a home? I can keep this up all night and follow you home"} with an endaring tail wag

B. (feral dog) " GRRRRRRRR" {translated to "I did warn him"}

C. (unaccompanied dog) "woof,woof....whine" {translated to "sod this! I'm going home and his missus can find him in the morning"}


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

The Blue flag award system seems to be a lottery. As has been said, a number of beaches where dogs are allowed to roam have been awarded them, others which are dog free haven't. Most surprisingly are the beaches which don't have any public convenience facilities which have been awarded Blue Flags (and I know it seems to be expected in Spain for bars, restaurants , etc to do the council's job for them ) and this included beaches where there are no bars.


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there is no rule that blue flag beaches shall not allow dogs. Back in the UK there are blue flag beaches that allow dogs as long as they are with an owner and they access and leave the beach on a lead (usually). 

As long as you enforce the rules towards allowing or not allowing dogs or other domestic pets on your beach then they can't take the flag away from that beach for it, but the beach has to be seen enforcing any ruling that they have made.


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Here are just four of the rules that the Blue Flag measures against. In my limited knowledge of a number of Spanish beaches I have no idea how most of them get past rule 1.


Adequate and clean sanitary facilities with controlled sewage disposal
On the beach there will be no unauthorised camping or driving and no dumping
Regulation concerning dogs and other domestic animals on the beach must be strictly enforced
All buildings and equipment of the beach must be properly maintained
Sustainable means of transportation must be promoted in the beach area


----------

